# Planungskosten Biopool ?



## quicksim (13. Feb. 2011)

Wie hoch sind in etwa die Plaungskosten bzw. die Erstellung eines Angebotes für den Bau eines Biopools ? Wieviel habt Ihr bezahlt ?


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Hallo schneller Sim, 

wir planen zwar keine Pools, aber andere, teils umfangreiche Gewerke. Da kann man eine pauschale Aussage nicht treffen, sondern das geht nach Aufwand. Von kostenlos bis einige tausend Euro. Um so höher Deine Erwartungen und Wünsche an die Planung, um so höher die Kosten dafür. Wie hoch die Kosten für die Planung sind lässt sich aber in einem (meist kostenlosen) Erstgespräch gut abklären.

In Deinem Beispiel:
Eine erste unverbindliche Kostenschätzung dürfte kostenlos sein. 
.
.
.
Eine von einem Garten- und Landschaftsarchitekten entworfene Gestaltung und Kalkulation mit etlichen 3-D Zeichnungen oder gar Computeranimationen dürfte je nach Renomee und Stundensatz des Planers schnell einige Tausender kosten. Vielleicht war es auch noch nötig Probebohrungen zu machen um den Untergrund zu prüfen etc etc. 

Die drei Punkte dazwischen liegen für den Rest. Ums genauer zu heraus zu bekommen musst Du den Planer fragen, den Du mit der Planung beauftragen willst, was Du dafür bezahlen musst und was genau Du dafür bekommst, bzw. Du musst ihm mitteilen, was Du an Planung benötigst. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## quicksim (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Hallo Wuzzel,

mir wurde eine Planung für 1100€ angeboten und bei Auftragserteilung wird
die Hälfte angerrechnet. Die Planung kann aber auch mit anderen Firmen realisiert werden.

Also ist das anscheinend ein üblicher Preis (Größe zirka 4x8 Biopool).

Wuzzel ist bei uns ein nicht schmächtiger und kein übertrieben großer Mensch - kommt das von daher ?


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Warum planst Du das denn nicht selber ? ... hier bekommst Du jede Menge Tipps. 
Was verstehst Du unter einem Biopool ? 
Hast Du mal bei naturagart.de geschaut, da bekommst Du Planungsunterlagen recht preiswert, wenn die im Gegenzug das Material liefern.

[OT]was soll denn das heissen... 





> "kein übertrieben großer"


 ... Größe hat doch mit Länge nix zu tun   und 1,67 reicht allemal.  [/OT]

Wer plant denn für die 1100 Euro und was bekommst Du dafür ? Bei nem Stundensatz von 50 Euro wären das immerhin 20 Stunden Planungsarbeit. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wer plant denn für die 1100 Euro und was bekommst Du dafür ? Bei nem Stundensatz von 50 Euro wären das immerhin 20 Stunden Planungsarbeit.


Hallo Wuzzel,
20 Stunden für eine ordentliche Planung sind doch durchaus reell.
Baufehler zu korrigieren, weil vorher nicht alles bedacht wurde, sind oft wesentlich teurer.
Ist es ein guter Planer wird sich das auch bei den Betriebskosten rechnen.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Koipaar (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Hallo Jörg,

ich kann Wuzzels Tipps nur unterstützen. Selbst eine Planung machen und spezielle Fragen dazu hier im Forum stellen. Als Planungshilfe bietet sich auch z. B. der Katalog von NG an. Wenn du aber auf keinen Fall selbst planen willst, würde ich die Planungshilfe von NG in Anspruch nehmen. Oder frag einfach verschiedene Firmen, was eine Planung kostet und was in der Planung enthalten ist, bzw. wieviel Vorschläge du z.B. du bekommst usw. 

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Jörg, ohne Zweifel... deswegen ja das Beispiel. In den 20 Stunden sind ja Zeiten für Besprechungen, Fahrtzeiten etc. enthalten. 20 Stunden sind schnell um. 
Und da heutzutage keineswegs der Auftrag immer an den geht der gut beraten und geplant hat muss man sich halt diese Stunden im Vorfeld bezahlen lassen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Wuzzel, da stimme ich dir zu. 
Günstiger könnte es sein, sich im Forum oder aus Büchern das nötige Wissen anzueignen.
Eine unabhängige qualifizierte Planung und Beratung kann in vielen Fällen helfen Baufehler zu vermeiden und schon beim ersten Anlauf "alles" richtig zu haben.

Was daraus werden kann, wenn man sich *nur* auf Verkäufer verlässt ist hier nachzulesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30358

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## quicksim (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Also der Planer war letzte Woche bei uns und hat uns seine Ideen präsentiert.
Für die Planung benötigt er mehr Zeit, um alles genau zu vermessen und eine
3d Planung durchzuführen - die Firma hat 30 Jahre Erfahrung im Poolbereich.
Sie bieten die Planung an - mit und ohne Realisierung und stehen bei Eigenbau
auch zur Bereatung (Stundensatz) zur Verfügung.

Kriterien, die ihm wichtig sind:
* Phosphat ortho/gesamt - auf 1/1000, 1/100 genau
* Kies wird geprüft ...

Er geht davon aus, dass die Realisierung um die 2-3 Wochen dauern wird.

Er hat einen guten Eindruck auf mich gemacht (Erfahrung) und daher haben
wir ihn mit der Planung beauftragt. Danach hoffe ich, dass wir finanziell 
zusammenkommen, da mein Limit bei 20-25000€ liegt.
Bei uns sind da einige Stützwände zu betonieren (Schräge) und der Poolbereich
soll auch entsprechend ausgelegt sein.

Wir werden wohl jetzt mal die Planungskosten (eher ein Beitrag) leisten und
dann beurteilen bzw. gemeinsam ausfeilen !


----------



## Scheiteldelle (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

na da bin ich mal gespannt. 
Bitte mit reichlich Fotos und Infos versorgen

LG Maik


----------



## quicksim (4. März 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Also nächste Woche bekomme ich meinen Plan (ACAD, SKETCHUP) ... bislang wurde das geplante Grundstück mit DGPS vermessen, mit den Einreichplänen verglichen. Jetzt gilt es einen entsprechenden Plan zu gestalten (2d, 3d).


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. März 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Hi Quick!
Die 1000 Euerlein haben mich anfangs auch geschreckt,
aber wenn man bedenkt, was manche Leute für einen Unsinn bauen
und das nachher mühsam, teuer und mit dürftigem Ergebnis umbauen,
ist der Preis für eine kompetente Beratung und Betreuung durchaus angemessen,

... WENN man sich nicht selbst informieren will:
Dazu gibt es mittlerweile viele Quellen (dieses Forum ist eine davon)
und ohne dass man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt, ist ein Teich ohnehin keine Freude;
man kommt also nicht drum rum, ein wenig Wissen über die Biologie zu erwerben.

Ich rate dir, aus Kostengründen vom Betonieren abzusehen
und Steilböschungen durch (ev. verklampfte) kiesgefüllte Fliessäcke zu befestigen.


P.S.: Üppig dimensioniert finde ich die 20 ... 25.000 €:
Mein Teich mit 200 m² Oberfläche und 3,7 m größter Tiefe
hat tutti completto ca. 5000 € gekostet - Bagger, Abtransport und Folie inklusive.
War aber auch ordentlich Arbeit!


----------



## quicksim (5. März 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Schwimmteich ist wohl etwas kostengünstiger zu realisieren ... wenn man einen Pool haben möchte, sollte man erstmals die Wände für den Pool rechnen ... dann kommen noch die umgebenden Wände für die Regeneration. Wir haben zudem eine Hanglage, wo man Stützwände auf der unteren Seite betonieren muß.

Die Realisierung beinhält sämtliche Grabarbeiten, Betonierarbeiten, Fließ, Folien, Technik, Steg ... also fix und fertig - Realisierungszeit 2-3 Wochen

Ich habe mir schon ein Buch zugelegt und gelesen und kenne daher schon etwas die Umgebung, den Jahreszyklus, die Zeit bis zum ersten Mal baden, ...

Ich hoffe, dass unserer "Generalunternehmer" mit dem Preis hinkommt, ohne Abstriche machen zu müssen - dann würde ich wohl nicht durchführen lassen.


----------



## quicksim (12. März 2011)

*AW: Planungskosten Biopool ?*

Plan kommt erst nächste Woche - dank Grippewelle


----------

